

Open source builds are now free on CircleCI - pbiggar
http://blog.circleci.com/a-step-into-open-source/

======
pbiggar
Let us know if you have any questions!

~~~
tristanz
Supporting docker caching would be huge.

~~~
pbiggar
This is planned pretty soon.

------
jrpt
Thanks!

